# Videobearbeitung mit Java



## MeThree (2. Feb 2009)

Gibt es für diesen Zweck brauchbare Frameworks oder Bibliotheken? Ich möchte ein Tool entwickeln, das Fotos mit verschiedensten Effekten animieren kann (Etwa Foto langsam hereinzoomen, langsam herauszoomem, rotieren, einblenden, ausblenden, etc).

Außerdem suche ich Leute, die Erfahrung mit Videoprogrammierung haben. Insbesondere Erstellung von Videos per Software. Ist für mich ein Buch mit 7x7 Siegeln. Bin auch für Links zu entsprechenden Informationsquellen dankbar.


----------



## Spacerat (2. Feb 2009)

Das einzig mir bekannte Framework diesbezüglich ist das JMF (Java Media Framework). Damit kann man in Java verschiedenste Mediendateien laden. Ich habe mich damit allerdings noch nicht einschlägig befasst, deswegen weiss ich auch nicht, ob man damit auch die unterstützten Dateiformate bearbeiten und wieder speichern kann. Aber davon mal ab... Es gibt Dinge, wofür Java schlicht zu langsam sein muss, weil der direkte Zugriff auf die entsprechende Hardware fehlt. Bei Videobearbeitung würde mir da auf Anhieb der fehlende Zugriff auf die MPEG-Hardware einer Grafik-Karte einfallen. Ferner ist das Einbinden von irgendwelchen Codecs (Dateiformaten oder -typen) in Java bisher nur über Installation eines oder mehrerer zusätzlicher Pakete (z.B. JMF) möglich. Ergo: Ein Videobearbeitungsprogramm in Java? Neee... lieber doch nicht.

mfg Spacerat


----------



## MeThree (2. Feb 2009)

Es geht um einen Webservice, der automatisch aus Fotos Videos generiert. Also einfache Slideshows, aber mit coolen Überblendeffekten und als echtes Video zum Download / Mailen / etc.

Von mir aus gerne auch mit C++. Nur wo finde ich Leute, die das drauf haben? C++ ist aus Sicht meines Gehirns in einer anderen Galaxie.


----------



## Spacerat (2. Feb 2009)

MeThree hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Von mir aus gerne auch mit C++. Nur wo finde ich Leute, die das drauf haben? C++ ist aus Sicht meines Gehirns in einer anderen Galaxie.


So ging es mie auch mal...
Dann zeichneten sich langsam aber sicher einige viele Parallelen in diversen OOPs ab und sie unterschieden sich nur noch in ihrer Syntax.

mfg Spacerat


----------



## maki (2. Feb 2009)

> C++ ist aus Sicht meines Gehirns in einer anderen Galaxie.


Ja, und zwar eine viel primitivere Galaxie in der es nur wenig OOP gibt aber sehr viele prozedurale Sonnensysteme


----------



## Spacerat (2. Feb 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> eine viel primitivere Galaxie in der es nur wenig OOP gibt


Wa bitte? Der Umstand, das klassenlose (prozeduale) Methoden (Funktionen) möglich sind, heisst doch nicht, das man sie ausschliesslich verwenden muss. Ausserdem hat doch wohl Java weniger OOP. Zeig' mit z.B. mal einen unabhängigen "get-set"-Zugriff auf Membervariablen einer Klasse in Java, ohne getter- und setter-Methoden, also, das man eine private Variable lesen, jedoch nicht schreiben kann oder umgedreht. Oder besser noch das beliebtere Thema Mehrfachveerbung.

mfg Spacerat


----------

